

Ask HN: My appendix ruptured, and I don't want to get rusty - robinduckett

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently in the hospital following an extremely bad ruptured appendix, I&#x27;ve had about nine days off work already and I&#x27;m starting to feel rusty. My employer is happy for me to work from home when I get out of hospital for a short while until I&#x27;m up and driving and can come back into work without exacerbating my condition.<p>I&#x27;d like to keep on top and do so something to keep my mind sharp (considering I&#x27;m on some powerful painkillers and antibiotics, this has been difficult) and was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips to keep my development muscles stretched whilst I&#x27;m recovering.<p>Thanks in advance,<p>Robin
======
LarryMade2
Take a pad of paper and sketch out plans for developing: flowcharts, pseudo
code, wish lists, ideas for new methods, re-factors, etc. When you get back on
your feet (or keyboard at least) you might have a pretty good idea of exactly
what to do next.

This is your opportunity to plan, when you are back to busy you will
appreciate what you have worked up.

~~~
robinduckett
Thanks, I think planning is one of those things that I'm not really good at to
begin with, so working on that will be good :)

------
rajacombinator
Hey, that sucks. I had appendicitis in Nov but caught it before it burst.
Still put me out commission for at least a week.

You really shouldn't be worrying about your job performance or career
development while still in the hospital. Just rest and recover. On the other
hand, if you're bored get someone to bring you a laptop and code up a side
project or learn some new tool.

